
Show HN: Chrome Crypto Ticker - booya_cb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/crypto-status/jhdfbnhbjoefbemgebjomaokpcagjplm?hn
======
hirow
Well done. Ive tried out a lot of these crypto tickers in the past and this
seems to be one of the better ones. Where are you getting the data from? You
seem to support a huge amount of coins I've never heard of.

